# Graphics card for dell optiplex gx260



## maddness007

hello, i have been looking for a new graphics card for my dell optiplex gx260, and i dont know anything about it, so could someone point me in the wright direction of a good 1, also is there anyone who knows how to fit it or instructions on the internet somewhere,

thanks


----------



## Wrench97

What you are looking for is an AGP 4x Low Profile video card, The GX260 is designed to be a business Small Form Factor computer so you are really limited on what you can upgrade to. 
What are you looking to do with the video card?
How much do you want to spend on the upgrade?
What Country are you shopping in?
You can find the Service Manual here:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/index.htm


----------



## maddness007

hi, thanks, just looking to play a few games really, not looking to spend more than 50 quid and shipping to the uk,

cheers

maddness007


----------



## Wrench97

Do you know any of the game specs. There's not much in low profile cards that will game and not require a power supply upgrade and then I think you be spending more than you should be on that system. But thats your call.
Got any links to online stores over there?


----------



## maddness007

ill probably just leave it then, thanks anyway


----------



## lacajoe

Hello...
Please someone can help me and tell me what vga can i buy for my Dell Gx 260?
I read a lot about cards and i find few vga but i still dont undestand what going on about 4x/8x card...........Can i fitt a 8x card in a 4x agp slot/if booth is low profile/
my sistem is :Gx260 ,Intel Pentium 4 HT 2.4Ghz ,1 gb ram,
What im looking for is a vga what can play The World of Warcraft///only game i play///...I dont mind to get older vga if is better like my onboard 64 mb vga......
What im looking for to buy is FX 5200,or nVidia GeForce 6200 ,but if a old mx 440 or 460 geforce is can run and 128 MB --i happy to buy that:}
Another thing i can see i have 2 pci slot...Possible to get a card there and i dont need to worry about agp slot?i see some pci not express card but i never tried so i dont know how it is....
Please help me to not buy a vga what i cant use:}:4-dontkno
Thx the time and answer


----------



## Wrench97

Do you have the SFF(Small Form Factor) case or the tower case?
What PSU do you have? remove the side cover and look for the label on the PSU.


----------



## lacajoe

Yes i have Small Form Factor http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Dell-Refurbished-OPTIPLEX-GX260-P4-2000-Dell-Computer-Item. this is very similar to my pc....
I need a low profile 4x agp or if it is possible a Pci /but i dont know much about Pci/ it is not /Pci express/ and i dont know my game can run with pci card....I saw a lot of cards but i cant decide what card i need for my pc...does Pci make good cards in low profile?


----------



## Wrench97

Those have a 160w or a 180w power supply you have a AGP slot which would be the way to go but the PSU will never handle it.
Which one of these power supplys does yours look like the first, second or third?> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/sm/pwrsply.htm#1099791


----------



## lacajoe

The 2nd...180w model number NBS-180BB A Rev.
I can change to this if i have to..
//210W 0N1238 HP-U2106F3 PSU power supply for DELL GX260//
My game tech.spec is really low 
Minimum:
Windows 98/ME/2000/XP.
Intel Pentium III 800 MHz or AMD Athlon 800 MHz.
256 MB RAM.
32 MB 3D graphics card with Hardware Transform and Lighting, such as an NVIDIA GeForce class card or above.
DirectX 9.0c (included) and latest video drivers
so i can be happy even a gf 4 mx 440 or some old card if the psu can handle...

Thx ur timeray:


----------



## lacajoe

This cards im looking to buy 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nvidia-GeForc...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dell-0P4007-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XFX-NVIDIA-12...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hard to find some good card now in low prof...but i dont know this cards can manage the 4x slot?


----------



## Wrench97

All those links come back as url not found
Unfortunately I don't know of any video cards that will run on that power supply without overloading the supply, The card needs to be 4x or 4x/8x to work.


----------



## emosun

We actually found one suitable on this thread

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...t-dell-optiplex-gx260-video-cards-297092.html


----------



## lacajoe

And what if i change the 180w to a 210W?becos i have 1.....


----------



## emosun

So long as it fits in the case and has the proper conectors it'll help.


----------



## lacajoe

Yes is a same just stronger...210w 
I see these links what u and dai linkt in but i still dont know its can do 4x agp?becos is didnt say...it has say 8x agp
And another bad thig i cant find in england any shop what sale these cards....
Sorry for my heavy hed:}

http://www.xpcgear.com/asusa9250.html
http://db.jaton.com/VGAProductDetail...=S338L-T256-LP
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...6644&CatId=933 this the one whit 4x8x hard to find
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...1080&CatId=935

Thank you The time what u spendt to search my staff ....
I try my best and we will see!!
Thax again......
Really good site whit profesional talented staff:}}
Thank u


----------



## emosun

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PNY-VCG62...hash=item330271193116&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------

